# 14% BF to 10%



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm at 14% BF, I'm starting a 4 week PH cycle..

Got my Diet sorted.

Ive got a bit of a belly and chest fat..

Anyone give me some extra tips?

Cardio workouts?

Food?

Exercises?

Much Appretiated!


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

At the minute, whats a typical day like in regards to food and also whats your training split like?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't advise unless you tell us what you're currently doing.

Training/nutrition/supplements.

Also stats, age, training age, body weight etc.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Stats:

5.11

83KG

Chest 42''

Arms 15''

Waist 30''

Diet:

6AM Porridge w/water

8AM Shake

1PM Chicken, Brocolli, Brown Rice, Spinach

3PM Banana OR Blueberrys

5PM Shake

8PM Chicken, Brocolli, Spinach (keeping main CARBS before 4/5PM

9PM Peanut Butter Smooth

Mainly LOW GI CARBS, Chicken sometimes swapped for turkey/steak..

The Shake I take is Olymp Mega Strong: 30g Protein, 1.8g Carbs, BCAA's, Vitamins.

I never cheat on weekends..

Training:

Week 1 -

Monday - Chest, Abs - High intensity Boxercise

Tuesday - Back, Legs - 45 mins Bike

Thursday - Shoulders, Arms - 45 mins Bike

Friday - Chest, Abs - Boxing

Saturday - Back, Legs

Week 2 -

Monday - Back, Shoulders, Abs - 45 Mins Running

Wednesday - Chest, Legs, Arms - Spinning

Thursday - Back, Abs

Friday - Shoulders, Boxing

Saturday - Chest

I try to mix my splits to keep my body guessing to I don't hit that wall.

Thoughts??


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

A meal or shake between ur 8am and 1pm maybe.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I might grab something about 10.30AM but I don't want to have to much aritficial protein from shakes..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wardy33 said:


> I might grab something about 10.30AM but I don't want to have to much aritficial protein from shakes..


It's derived from dairy. It's not 'artificial'.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm at 14% BF, I'm starting a 4 week PH cycle..
> 
> Got my Diet sorted.
> 
> ...


If thats you in the avatar in current condition mate no way your 14% bodyfat.

Id say im 12-14% in mine.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> If thats you in the avatar in current condition mate no way your 14% bodyfat.
> 
> Id say im 12-14% in mine.


x 2, was thinking the same.

p.s. not having a dig, I'm a fat cnut!!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ah24 said:


> It's derived from dairy. It's not 'artificial'.


Never really looked into it, thought it was artificial.. Good heads up


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> If thats you in the avatar in current condition mate no way your 14% bodyfat.
> 
> Id say im 12-14% in mine.


Lol well that's put me in a good mood! Got more work then aint I bro

Less talk, More chalk!


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

'Less talk, More chalk!'

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lumix said:


> 'Less talk, More chalk!'
> 
> Love it :thumb:


That's my screen saver on my phone, when I go to text the mrs back.. Reminds me to leave the phone alone in gym


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Lol well that's put me in a good mood! Got more work then aint I bro
> 
> Less talk, More chalk!


I know its sometimes a ****ter mate but u can easily look good with clear abs at 14% imo.

Also...i hold fat on my back and lower back whereas for all we know u might be a lot leaner there.

Best thing i bought were a cheapish pair of calipers, accuracy isn't important, but seeing those go down will spur u on, and go by the mirror.

Its very doable to drop a lot of fat quickly with right approach mate.

A lot reckon there 10 or under if have abs out, but in truth 10% is fukin very very lean!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> I know its sometimes a ****ter mate but u can easily look good with clear abs at 14% imo.
> 
> Also...i hold fat on my back and lower back whereas for all we know u might be a lot leaner there.
> 
> ...


Thing is ive dropped 2 stone since march.. im now at a stage i can see a couple abs a bit and im determind to get the abs and ripped chest ive been dieing to get as ive always been fat since about 14 years old..

I know how to diet, i know how to work out but i wont know how to lean out and rip up which i am needing a bit of help with.. my back is my strongest point, i pull full stack on lat pull down and seated rows.. my back is my best point, its huge.. where as my chest i flat bench 80 lol total sh!te!!

anything you can suggest Jim? your size is where i'd like to get to and maintain..

im keeping 600 cals under fat loss, all Low Gi carbs, lean meats etc.. you can see from my diet..


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Thing is ive dropped 2 stone since march.. im now at a stage i can see a couple abs a bit and im determind to get the abs and ripped chest ive been dieing to get as ive always been fat since about 14 years old..
> 
> I know how to diet, i know how to work out but i wont know how to lean out and rip up which i am needing a bit of help with.. my back is my strongest point, i pull full stack on lat pull down and seated rows.. my back is my best point, its huge.. where as my chest i flat bench 80 lol total sh!te!!
> 
> ...


For starters mate youll need longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Thing is ive dropped 2 stone since march.. im now at a stage i can see a couple abs a bit and im determind to get the abs and ripped chest ive been dieing to get as ive always been fat since about 14 years old..
> 
> I know how to diet, i know how to work out but i wont know how to lean out and rip up which i am needing a bit of help with.. my back is my strongest point, i pull full stack on lat pull down and seated rows.. my back is my best point, its huge.. where as my chest i flat bench 80 lol total sh!te!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ah for Chest.....

Decline barbell and incline DB's, followed by plate loaded press and cable crossovers.

Start real light, learn how to feel the weight, I also don't lock out on barbell or DB's if possible, it really tires the chest quickly because there's constant tension.

Learn to be super strict, slow negative, explosive positive, and increase weight slowly, someone repping 120kg is gonna 9 times out of 10 have good chest development.

Your doing PH's too? Id go for superdrol and halodrol, il be using these two if I cut again, love strength and dryness.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> ah for Chest.....
> 
> Decline barbell and incline DB's, followed by plate loaded press and cable crossovers.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the info mate..

Yeah i started LGI SD-10 today at 20mg for 4 weeks with Clen/T3/Letro..

Next Cycle will be after xmas i can imagine realistically lol, although id hit it again 2 weeks after this one if i can..

i mainly want to be low BF and ripped.. don't wanna be lower like shredded tbh..

Was thinking Tren/SD next but if you can recommend Halo/SD then i may take your advice..

Determination isn't a problem, I've got the motivation etc so hopefully it all comes together and i see some proper results!


----------

